# fita/field



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

is there a power limit for binos in fita/field competition


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

theres no power limit in field the only restriction is in 3-D and that is no more then 9X power and the manufactures label must be applied. If I am mistaken then I'm sure Sean will correct me


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

#1 Hogger said:


> theres no power limit in field the only restriction is in 3-D and that is no more then 9X power and the manufactures label must be applied. If I am mistaken then I'm sure Sean will correct me


The OAA doesn't have a bino restriction. The FCA has one in 3D


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I sort of understood we inherited the bino rule here in the OAA now too?


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

Thaught it was 8 power?


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Ontario's Bino Restriction was protested during protest period in December and as a result there is no power restriction.



> 11.9.1 _[FCA Similar]_ Camera or range-finding devices are not allowed on any of the shooting ranges regardless of use. Handheld binoculars are allowed. All binoculars must bear the manufacturer’s original markings showing their maximum power. _[FITA has removed this restriction in its 3D classes for 2007]_


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

What the Prez said, some one put in a proposal to use any power binos prior to the final draft and was pasted by the board


----------

